# Colubrids > Pituophis >  2017 Sayi

## John1982

These bulls just shed out the other day and have already taken their first meals. Hypos, albinos/hybinos, hets.




The results of me trying to figure out the hypo gene. I paired my male red hypo to a patternless hypo. Doesn't look like they were compatible so I've got a pair of 100% het patternless and 2 strains of hypo. Might make for some interesting clutches in a few years though.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-12-2017),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-13-2017),_Godzilla78_ (10-11-2017),jbzapanda (07-13-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-13-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-14-2017),_Reinz_ (07-13-2017)

----------


## ladywhipple02

Those are some ridiculously beautiful snakes!

----------

John1982 (07-13-2017)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

They look great king of make miss having some of those around.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

John1982 (07-13-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Those are some gorgeous Bulls John! Congrats on the beautiful clutch!

----------

John1982 (07-13-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Those are hot.

----------

John1982 (07-13-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Those are some real lookers! 👀

----------

John1982 (07-13-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

My lawd , those are simply amazing !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

John1982 (07-13-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Yowzah!!!!   I'm loving those!

----------

John1982 (07-13-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Beautiful! They get pretty big dont they?

----------

John1982 (10-11-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Beautiful! They get pretty big dont they?


They do get to a decent size and they're pretty strong but with great character in my experience .. love their food as well !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...d.php?t=636642
Found this and was surprised that the mama wasnt bigger  :Razz:

----------


## Jhill001

> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...d.php?t=636642
> Found this and was surprised that the mama wasnt bigger


That's a pretty big snake. I'm thinking that the guy's hand is larger than average and most of the snake is hidden behind his arm. Its a heavy bodied species.

----------


## John1982

They can really run the gambit when it comes to size. You're looking at an average of 5-6 feet probably for most adults. Some animals max out a little smaller, others undoubtedly attain a much larger size. My adults for the red project are right around that, females topping out at 5-5.5ft and males maxing in the 6-6.5ft range. A lot of the larger bulls out there seem to come from texas localities/stock - kingsville reds and the infamous highway 277 bulls. I don't have any pictures of my red adults with something for size reference but here are a couple generic yellows I bred before reducing my sayi project to focus more on the red stuff. They were around 4 years old when I took the pictures.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

I thought that females got bigger than males? Or are Bulls diffrent? Very pretty snakes you've got there  :Very Happy:  I really like the orange and white hatchlings in the first photo you have.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Beautiful! They get pretty big dont they?


My 4 y/o female bull is somewhere between 7-8' and my 3 y/o male is a tad over 6'. The female is much larger in girth too.

----------

John1982 (10-12-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> My 4 y/o female bull is somewhere between 7-8' and my 3 y/o male is a tad over 6'. The female is much larger in girth too.


I wondered if you were going to post  :Razz:  I didnt know you had two bulls. Although if I had bothered than I would have seen it in your Sig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-12-2017)

----------


## John1982

> I thought that females got bigger than males? Or are Bulls diffrent? Very pretty snakes you've got there  I really like the orange and white hatchlings in the first photo you have.


Not all that uncommon for male colubrids to get larger than females. On average, Pituophis males are larger than their female counterparts. The same goes for the Drymarchon genus with most of the real monster sized animals typically being male. The orange and white ones are red albino sayi, some of my more popular critters.

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (10-13-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

:Surprised:  Amazing productions John! Grats. They all look very majestic and powerful.

----------

John1982 (10-12-2017)

----------

